
Show HN: CrossClip – Sync Clipboard across macOS/Linux/Windows on LAN - zcbenz
https://github.com/yue/crossclip
======
ZinZirconium
Fascinating! I wished I could do this years ago.

Funny thing is I once had a dream exactly like this where I copied on one
computer and pasted on a different computer. And now it's real. Wow.

I might actually use this. Well maybe. The truth is I don't use multiple
workstations as often as I used to since remote access is so much easier now
than it was.

